# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  عرض خاص للعيد

## sasmz

عرض خاص خاص بمناسبة العيد الفطر السعييييد


دهن العود سيوفي من راميش ب 310 درهم
و دهن العود قديم خالص من راميش ب290 درهم


العرض لاسبوووع فقط
أخر يووم لاستقبال الطلبات.......12 من يونيو الثلثاء 


التوصييل ب 30 درهم


تواصلي على واتساب 0508429065

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

